# What equipment to buy?



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

MLGamer here again looking for the answers to audio's tough questions.

I am looking to purchase a 7.1 home theater. With all the options out there, I have not a clue where to start in making a good selection. I want my home theater to be awesome as I am sure many of you can understand.

My budget for the surround sound system is $2,500. My amplifier budget is $1,000. Please provide recommendations so I can start evaluating soon. Construction does not start fo awhile but I am a planner and really want to get in the trenches in determining the best system.

Thanks to all of you!:sn:

~MLGamer


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi MLGamer, good to have you here. 

I started out my system with odds and ends we had left over in the house over the years of upgrades, and different systems. Now this was a long time ago, like 11 years ago I started this hobby.

But now that I have been moved out on my own for the past couple years, and have gotten different things, I have learned alot from my days with the parents.

One thing I can recommend is are you going to upgrade to some pretty powerful speakers? or will you stay with some lower powered ones. because I dropped 1k on my Amp, got myself a Onkyo 876. Love it, and would recommend it to anyone even though it has been replaced a couple times in Onkyos own line. Getting an Onkyo is a great bang for your buck company. Not so stellar Customer Service, but pretty good product.

Thats where I would start. Is getting an Onkyo AVR. Get the model that suits your needs, and try to plan ahead. Don't get something that you will need to upgrade or replace 3-6 years down the road. Because that time comes faster than you expect. Denon and Pioneer are all good brands. yamaha, Maranatz, but never been a fan of Sony or some other really main stream brands.

For speakers, one thing I have learned is, Yes, buy matching line speakers. It makes a world of difference. I had similar lined, same brand speakers but it didn't have the same pop these new ones, that are all matched, have.

If you have a Frys near you, I bought all my Polk Audio Speakers from there on sale, about 66% off the normal price they have. And on a weekly basis they are normal price. The RTi line is the one I invested in, and sounds phenomenal. Plays loud, plays clear, and has loads of overhead at normal volumes.

But, whatever you decide, try to get matching line of speakers. You won't regret it.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello "the_rookie",

Thanks for the information. I really appreciate it.

I actually have two projects going on in the world of HT: a new gaming room and a HT. In the gaming room, I am installing Polk TL-1900. I found the sound and size to be perfect for my little cave. In the HT, I am considering the following based on feedback from an HTS staffer:

4 Focal Piano Black finish Chorus 814v
1 Focal matching center channel
1 HSU Research VTF-3 MKIV subwoofer
1 Onkyo TX-NR3009

This is my first HT that will have a room built around it. I am very excited to begin auditioning speaker systems. I will take your recommendations into consideration as well when out there in the jungle.

Best regards,

MLGamer


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, I use my system for Gaming, Music, and Movies.

Over 340 blu rays and counting, over 110 games, and over 3000 songs. And the system does all very well. Forza, Halo, anything you can think of sounds awesome.

The speakers listed seem a bit on the expensive side. You can pick up the set-up I configured for, 969.96, you can own it too. All 5 speakers, RTi12's, RTi6's, and CSi5. Like I said, they are on sale at Frys on a regular basis. And have much more frequency response, better power response, and they are huge, menacing suckers being about 90lbs each. And can handle up to 500watts.

Not telling your wrong by any means, I just think you might enjoy them better for the money. Hope you have no regrets in your decisions.


----------



## BruceW (Feb 5, 2013)

I think Its a perfect plan and you can go with it.. hope you will get better result as you are expecting..


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

MLGamer said:


> 4 Focal Piano Black finish Chorus 814v
> 1 Focal matching center channel
> 1 HSU Research VTF-3 MKIV subwoofer
> 1 Onkyo TX-NR3000


A real nice option


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

MLGamer said:


> 4 Focal Piano Black finish Chorus 814v
> 1 Focal matching center channel
> 1 HSU Research VTF-3 MKIV subwoofer
> 1 Onkyo TX-NR3009


Not that I'm an expert or anything, but my recommendation would be... Hurry up and build it so you can start enjoying them! :T
I bet most people will tell you that equipment will make a great setup.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yamaha RX-A2010 $999 online (super nice Flagship receiver) or RX-A3010 ($200 more)
Aperion INTIMUS 5B HARMONY SD

Or 

Axiom EPIC 50
And Onkyo Reciever TX-NR607 or TX-NR616 or TX-NR717 (prices will vary online, 717 $500 Online)


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

MLGamer, Welcome to HTS :wave:

With that budget your sure to end up with some nice toys.
The Onkyo TX-NR3009 is a few years old now, any reason your looking at that model, Price v Features or both?
Looking at the specs it looks to be an awesome AVR.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

zieglj01 said:


> A real nice option


+1 - I had a chance to hear a set of Focals, and I liked them. Beautiful finish, and a nice soundstage.


----------



## bcu1984 (Dec 4, 2012)

MLGamer said:


> Hello "the_rookie",
> 
> Thanks for the information. I really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Question on that set up.. The 814V floor speaker is a gloss black 716V but the 814 center channel is a gloss black CC800v. According to Focal's website the 716 floor speakers should be used with a CC700 not the higher end CC800. So what would be the matching center channel the CC814 or really a CC700? I had a set of the FS52 pioneers and returned them desiding to just do it once and do it right. Now just lost on what the correct center is to order with the 814 floor speakers.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't find any audio specs for the 814v on the Focal web site, but I suggest getting the CC800.

Ideally, you should use a center speaker which has the same drivers and crossovers as the main speakers so they sound the same. The construction of the cabinet should be the same, too, although horizontal. 

The finish is irrelevant to the sound quality. It only matters to the room decorator and the wallet, but, FWIW, gloss black seems to be available only for the CC800 and not the CC700.

On the other hand, the room equalization software in most modern receivers tries hard to make all the speakers be as accurate as possible, which minimizes their audible differences.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

selden said:


> I can't find any audio specs for the 814v on the Focal web site, but I suggest getting the CC800.
> 
> Ideally, you should use a center speaker which has the same drivers and crossovers as the main speakers so they sound the same. The construction of the cabinet should be the same, too, although horizontal.
> 
> ...


You choose the speaker that sounds best to you and let your wife choose the finish so you can keep the speaker long term. :kisskiss:


----------

